# Have a retriever in the Fargo area? Join NDRC!



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If anyone in the Fargo/Moorhead area has a retriever and is looking for some insight and knowledge of a large group of people and property to train their dogs on, take a look at the North Dakota Retriever Club http://ndrc.org/

In 2010, the North Dakota Retriever Club had about 65 members with roughly a dozen of those members being able to be found on the club grounds on an almost daily basis. We have quite a few acres available to members only within a very short distance from the F/M area. Some of you may have seen the sign on Hwy 10 between Dillworth and Glyndon while driving in that area. The NDRC also owns a large piece of land North of Glyndon which are available to our members. Our property consists of both good land areas and some of the best water for both training and testing in the area.

The members of the NDRC have quite a few accomplishments under their belts. Currently our club consists of quite a few dogs with AKC hunt test titles (JH, SH, MH, MNH) and even a couple members with AKC field trial titles (FC and AFC). The club also has a few active members in the NAVHDA (North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association) who train their versatile breeds such as shorthair, wirehair, and other pointing breeds.

If you've just gotten a dog and need to introduce it to retrieving, water, or even real birds, we'd love to have you join and learn how to teach your dog to do anything from picking up birds that you shoot to running blind retrieves with whistle commands and hand signals while hunting. Many of our members started by joining just to have access to some great property for training a dog and the wealth of knowledge of other dog trainers and got the bug to compete while doing so. An annual membership with access to the grounds, along with some of our training equipment and real birds only costs $50!

Coming up on Wednesday, March 23rd, NDRC is having its annual meeting and banquet where there will be door prizes and raffles along with food and a couple beers. Anyone is welcome to attend, we'd love to have you there. The RSVP is found on the http://ndrc.org/ web site.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I really would like to join. I am picking up a lab pup in a couple weeks. I do not waterfowl hunt at all, but am interested in it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I ran a pup at a couple trials in '86 at the Glyndon site. As a neophyte I was given good help from the members with my pup. They were good folks. :beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

94NDTA said:


> I really would like to join. I am picking up a lab pup in a couple weeks. I do not waterfowl hunt at all, but am interested in it.


Go to the web site and pre-register for the banquet to get to meet a lot of good dog people. We'd love to have you as a member. Feel free to PM me with any questions or any information about your upcoming new pup.


----------

